# Baitboot



## Rosatunte13 (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon einmal bei Ententeich ein Futterboot im Einsatz hatte? |bigeyes|kopfkrat:g
Wollte mit einem Futterboot meine Montagen weit raus bringen ca. 300m (restl. 100m Schnur auf der Rolle) da ja die Fische bei solchem Wetter eh weiter draussen stehen. 
Über Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich dankbar (was "Wellengang" Reichweite usw angeht)

Rosatunte13 Ende


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Sprich mal den Ralf Lindert an.
http://www.koederboot.de/
Ich weiß zumindest, dass er über Futterboote speziell zum Brandungsangeln nachdenkt.
Die Reichweite hat das Fischfeeder jetzt schon problemlos und so einiges darüber hinaus, doch Wellengang ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Rosatunte13 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Hallo kati,

ja den Hersteller habe ich schon gefunden (vielen Dank) auch diesen hier: http://www.fish-master.de/
um das zurück ans Ufer fahren mache ich mir nicht so die Sorgen da ich mir gedacht habe es mit ner Rute und Rolle nach dem ablegen der Montage wieder einzukurbel. Meine größte Sorge ist das das Boot bei ner Welle nicht vorran kommt oder gar kentert.
Wie gut sind solche Dinger abgedichtet?
Vielleicht kann jemand noch dazu was sagen und ob es jemand schon einmal probiert hat.

Rosatunte13


----------



## riecken (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Geht euch da nicht der spaß verloren ? |rolleyes


----------



## angelnmike (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Na das muß ich aber auch sagen,das ist doch kein Fischen mehr.Du solltest lieber mal das Werfen ordentlich üben.Bringt doch viel mehr Spaß.Demnächst steht ein Rod Pod mit elektronischen Bißanzeigern am Strand.Man,man,man......#d


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Son Blödsinn habe ich ja noch nie gelesen oder gehört.
Brandungsangeln mit nem Futterboot! Gehts noch????
Das hat in meinen Augen im Süsswasser schon nichts verloren, geschweige denn auf oder an der See.
Wenn die Köder weit raus sollen dann mußt du schon selber dafür sorgen, durch Wurftraining oder eben durch selber raus schwimmen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Moin Rosatunte13!

Die Idee kann für Leute mit gesundheitlichem Handicap wirklich sinnvoll sein jedoch glaube ich das es für Normalos eine brotlose Sache ist.

Die regulären FuBo Nutzer tuckern ja Ihre Montagen in der Regel nur wenige Male zu den Fangplätzen. Im Meer sind die Köder ja im Vergleich zum Karpfenangeln nur kurz im Wasser, da biste bei zwei Ruten ja nur am Bootfahren...


----------



## Allround_angler (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Ich finde die Idee lustig....Bei Ententeich fangen meist eh nur Profis und man hat ja dann eh nix zu tun. Warum also nicht mal was produktives unternehmen um am Ende doch noch einen Fisch zu ergattern. Allerdings würde ich bei Ententeich doch lieber mit dem Schlauchboot rausfahren und grössere Mengen zum Anfüttern  dort runterkippen. Wenn da nämlich Strömung herrscht...kannste es nämlich knicken mit nem Baitboot da was abzuladen...., denn es wird niemals dort landen. Lieber ein paar Fischabfälle im Netz und einer Beschwerung nach unten lassen und ne Boje dran befestigen (Wenn das erlaubt ist :-D) oder nen Futterkorbbrandungsblei (die gibt es ja schon zu kaufen) einfach benutzen. Naja und das Blei von Deiner Brandungsmontage findet natürlich auch seinen Weg dann in die richtige Richtung ;-). 
Wenn Du dann noch nen dicken Fisch fängst wärs doch einfach cool und Dein "sogenannter" Blödsinn bekommt dann wieder Sinn ;-) und evtl. sogar neidische Blicke, wenn man stolz seinen Fisch präsentieren kann :-D.

Ich wurde schon ausgelacht als ich mit ner Bratwurst nen Döbel fangen wollte. Tja.....wie gross wurden dann aufeinmal die Augen derer als ich dann den ersten grossen Fisch damit fing ;-D....also ran an die Sache und ausprobieren. Präsentation evtl. auf youtube :-D?!


----------



## Allround_angler (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Den sportlichen Gedanken sollte man natürlich hier etwas ausklammern....wobei das herumpaddeln mit dem Boot vielleicht doch dazu zählen könnte |kopfkrat

Dann ist natürlich noch der Faktor Risiko dabei: 
1.Werde ich abgetrieben?.....wo treibt mich dann die Strömung hin? Komme ich je wieder zurück? #c

2. Wie Bleihaltig ist die Luft? Man sollte dabei über mathematisches Wissen verfügen um die Warscheinlichkeit eines Treffers durch andere Mitangler errechnen zu können .|bigeyes

3. Dann stellt sich die Frage: Wird mein Boot getroffen oder ich? :vik:

4. Tja dann gibt es noch diese Frage: Wie reagieren andere Angler auf diese originelle Angelmethode?

Eher unwarscheinlich wäre diese Reaktion : :l
Warscheinlich wäre diese Reaktion:|uhoh:

Sehr warscheinlich folgende Reaktion: |krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:

und absolut warscheinlich jene Reaktion, wenn man dann doch nicht scheitert: |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

 Petri Heil


----------



## riecken (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Ich finde grade in der brandung ist das auswerfen und so weiter das geile  eben mehr eine grobe anglerei#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Den Gedanken, seine Montage beim Brandungsangeln mit einem Futterboot auf Weite zu bringen, finde ich auch etwas merkwürdig!
Obwohl, mit einem ganzen Hering am Doppelhakensystem als Köder, mit der Chance auf richtig dicke Brocken, dann sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus! Dann würde sich der Einsatz vielleicht lohnen...


----------



## raubangler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

gibt es alles bereits:

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/electrickontiki/electric_kontiki-PT400.htm

1800m schnur in 20 min.
so weit muss man erst einmal werfen koennen.


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*



raubangler schrieb:


> 1800m schnur in 20 min.
> so weit muss man erst einmal werfen koennen.



Wenn die Wattis dort angekommen sind, können die gleich wieder mit zurück geholt werden. Nach 20 Min. sind sie schon ausgelaugt/ausgelaufen :q


----------



## Rosatunte13 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Hallo

Oweia ich konne ja nicht ahnen das der Gedanke, bei Ententeich die Montagen raus zu fahren, einigen Leuten scheinbar so aufstößt. |uhoh:
Ich denke das mein Wurfkönnen (keiner von euch kann meinen Wurstiel beurteilen) und das der meisten hier in gewissen Situationen nicht ausreicht, wie das der Profis die mehrmals die Woche an der Brandung stehen, um dann an den ein oder anderen (größeren)Fisch doch noch landenzu können.
In Ami-land schiessen die ihre Montagen (sind zylinderähnlich gefroren) per Pressluft hunderte von Yards raus.
Wollte keine Diskusion anfangen über die verwendung der Baitboats. Kippe ja keine Kilo`s an Köder rein sonder nur zwei Montagen pro fahrt. Köder liegen lassen und nach und nach ranholen.

Es grüßt die Rosatunte


----------



## raubangler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*



Rosatunte13 schrieb:


> ....
> In Ami-land schiessen die ihre Montagen (sind zylinderähnlich gefroren) per Pressluft hunderte von Yards raus.
> ....



Hast Du da ein paar Links?

Ich hatte da schon an eine Kartoffelkanone auf Acetylen-Basis gedacht.....

Aber wie kommt die Schnur an die Kartoffel, ohne die Kartoffel beim Schuss zu spalten?
;+;+;+


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hast Du da ein paar Links?
> 
> Ich hatte da schon an eine Kartoffelkanone auf Acetylen-Basis gedacht.....
> 
> ...


 



Kartoffel einfrieren,und vor Ort mit Akkubohrer lochen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## xbxmxnn (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Oder einfach etwas in dieser Art: http://www.dvice.co.uk/ Da können auch größere oder weichere Köder weit mit geworfen werden, ohne dass sie auseinanderfallen, und bestimmt auch 'geschossen'; einige englische Weitwurfspezis haben das ausprobiert und die absolut besten es tatsächlich geschafft, damit einen Köder (auf der Wiese) auf 200 Meter zu bringen, aber das schafft hierzulande garantiert niemand, wer also wirklich so weit raus will, muss sich irgendwas überlegen wie eine Kanone oder ein Boot, schätze ich.


----------



## raubangler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

hier gibt es ein schickes video, wie der torpedo die schnur rauszieht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQrWhPc7o5I


----------



## ali-angler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

oder du angelst mit dem Heli 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW150U-RuTE&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## raubangler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

und hier ist ein video, wie so ein gefrorener koederblock rausgeschossen wird.
analog einer kartoffelkanone, die in d in die rubrik waffe faellt.....

http://www.surfrocketfishing.com/surfrocket2.swf


----------



## raubangler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

hier als anregung, wie man diese kanone selbst basteln kann.
pressluft ist doch einfacher als acetylen.
zumal es diese kleinen starthilfeakkus mit eingebauten kompressoren gibt.

http://home.wolfsburg.de/prowazni/kartoffel/kartoffel.htm


----------



## Allround_angler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Geil! Ich seh die anderen Angler schon förmlich zusammenzucken wenn die Baitkanonen am Strand rumdonnern :m. Wehe dem, der vergessen hat den Schnurfangbügel zu öffnen .
Aber das mit der Ubootsache und der Langleinenfischerei ist ja genial und einfach. Allerdings ist das halt dann fischen und nicht mehr angeln oder |kopfkrat ?


----------



## raubangler (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*



Allround_angler schrieb:


> Geil! Ich seh die anderen Angler schon förmlich zusammenzucken wenn die Baitkanonen am Strand rumdonnern :m. Wehe dem, der vergessen hat den Schnurfangbügel zu öffnen .
> Aber das mit der Ubootsache und der Langleinenfischerei ist ja genial und einfach. Allerdings ist das halt dann fischen und nicht mehr angeln oder |kopfkrat ?



am ende vom rohr kann man sich auch einen schalldaempfer raufsetzen.
da gibt es diverse bastelanleitungen fuer im netz.
da diese kanonen bei uns unter das waffengesetz fallen, waere eine daempfung durchaus zu empfehlen.

aber hier kommt die ultimative bastelanleitung, um mit einem stueck klorohr, akku und einer hella-bilgenpumpe die schnur 500m rauszuziehen:

http://thephotovan.blogspot.com/2010/02/diy-kontiki-longline-torpedo.html

da wir in der ostsee keine richtigen langleinen und keine richtigen wellen haben, duerfte es bei uns noch deutlich fixer und besser gehen.

bei uns waere die eigentliche angelschnur auch an einem releaseclip dran.
die montage soll ja schliesslich auf dem grund landen.


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

hier ist ein kleine animation, wie man bei ablandigem wind den köder 500m rauskriegt:
http://www.caughtinflight.com.au/

wo stehen die fische in der ostsee eigentlich bei ablandigem wind??
reichen da 500m?


----------



## Küstenfuchs (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*

Moin!
Würd mich mal interessieren, wie fit man nach nem Drill eines
80er Dorsches aus 500m noch ist. Oder gar einer Doublette-
viel Spass....


----------



## tigger8993 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Baitboot*



Rosatunte13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon einmal bei Ententeich ein Futterboot im Einsatz hatte? |bigeyes|kopfkrat:g
> Wollte mit einem Futterboot meine Montagen weit raus bringen ca. 300m (restl. 100m Schnur auf der Rolle) da ja die Fische bei solchem Wetter eh weiter draussen stehen.
> ...



Hi Rosatunte,

um auf Deine Ursprungsfrage zu antworten: Ich kann Dir das Fish-Master Extreme nur ans Herz legen. Ich angle zwar nicht bei Ententeich, sondern "nur" an der Bigge, aber zumindest zu Deiner angestrebten Reichweite kann ich Dir versichern, dass 300 Meter überhaupt kein Problem darstellen. Ich selbst habe es bei uns bis ca. 349 Metern draußen gehabt, aber auf diese Entfernung bekomme ich schon mächtig Probleme mit meinen Augen. In besagtem Fall habe ich mit der Kamera auf Zoom (35´er) und Volllicht am Boot das Futterboot zurückgesteuert - das ist schon eine Aufgabe 
Ich werde Dein Ansinnen nicht bewerten, weil am Ende der Recht behält, der fängt. Letztlich möchte ich aber vor Allem nur auf Deine Frage antworten, weil Du ja nicht um Hinterfragung Deiner Idee gebeten hast. #6 Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinen Versuchen. :vik: Ach ja, eins noch - das von mir gelobte Futterboot ist unsinkbar und hält zumindest ziemlich bewegte See bei uns (Talsperre) sehr gut aus (was aber bestimmt kein Vergleich zur offen See ist), verfügt über einen kraftvollen Jetantrieb und hat eine auf größere Entfernungen sehr gut zu sehende Lichtanlage. #6Nähere und bestimmt bessere Informationen bekommst Du garantiert über den Hersteller (www.fish-master.de) o.A.
Immer ´mal anders angeln als andere und ruhig ´mal was ausprobieren, das kann eine ganze Menge bringen; also, Sport frei und viel Spaß, Glück und Erfolg.#h

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------

